# MM2H Agent



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone have a recommendation for a MM2H Agent. Would prefer in the Melaka or KL area, but that is not the most important thing. I just want a good one
Thanks


----------



## Menno (Aug 15, 2012)

MM2H My second Home is very good.


----------

